# ND Pheasant Numbers Lowest Since Early 2000s



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

*ND Pheasant Numbers Lowest Since Early 2000s*

North Dakota's roadside pheasant survey conducted in late July and August revealed the lowest bird count in more than five years, and similar to 2002 when 500,000 roosters were harvested.

Winter mortality due to unusually harsh weather and lower production this summer because of a cool, wet spring kept the number of young birds down and made for lower recruitment of young into the fall population, according to Stan Kohn, upland game management supervisor for the state Game and Fish Department.

Total pheasants were down 50 percent statewide from last year, brood observations were down 46 percent, and average brood size was down 13 percent. The final summary is the result of 265 runs made along 95 brood routes across North Dakota.

Kohn said this summer's brood data indicates that the high pheasant numbers of 2004-2008 won't be seen this fall. "Hunters will observe fair pheasant numbers in areas with better habitat but will notice fewer birds overall," Kohn said. "This season is going to require more walking and extra effort to fill a bag."

Total pheasants counted in the four districts of the state were down between 43-60 percent. Brood observations - the lowest since 2000 - closely resemble the number of pheasants seen per 100 miles. While the average brood size is down in all four districts, several are comparable to 2008.

"Our poor production the last two years may have been the result of hatching of partial clutches, but certainly indicates a good amount of renesting attempts by hens," Kohn said. "Renests have fewer eggs, and this makes for fewer chicks in the brood."

Statistics from southeastern North Dakota indicate 6.7 broods and 56 birds per 100 miles were observed. The average brood size was 4.96. "The southeast took a pretty good hit in pheasant mortality last winter, as both broods and number of pheasants observed this summer were down 60 percent from last year," Kohn said. "Combine this with late-maturing row crops that most likely will be standing in October, and hunters will have their work cut out for any early season success."

Results from the northwest indicate 6.4 broods and 48 birds per 100 miles. Average brood size was 5.3. "Pheasant numbers in this district are the lowest since 2000, but there will be some local areas with good opportunities," Kohn said.

Observers surveying in the southwest counted 15 broods and 113 birds per 100 miles. The average brood size was 5.05. "Though brood and pheasant numbers are down about 40 percent from last year, this area will likely have the best pheasant numbers in the state, albeit well below what hunters have seen the last several years," Kohn said.

The 2009 regular pheasant season opens Oct. 10 and continues through Jan. 3, 2010. The two-day youth pheasant hunting weekend, when legally licensed residents and nonresidents ages 15 and younger can hunt statewide, is set for Oct. 3-4.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

thanks for posting.

What a disappointment. :eyeroll: With the expected late harvest a guy should get plenty of exercise this year.


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

Heck I am getting kinda fat so I think this is a good way to force me to get off my arse and work harder this fall and drop a few pounds in the process.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Look's like a VERY POOR season in the NW part of the state. Everyone stay away! :wink: The #'s are lower in the NW than the "traditional" pheasant country of SE ND


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

This whole spring and summer I have only seen 6 pheasants and 2 nests. And I drove around alot all summer. Hopefully there will be a huge reduction in NR's this year.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Not the worst news. Hunting season will still be open. 30 years ago you'd be in luck to get ONE shot a day.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Dick Monson said:


> Not the worst news. Hunting season will still be open. 30 years ago you'd be in luck to get ONE shot a day.


I think your right about that. :eyeroll:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Game on...I'd rather work for them anyway! No fun being done at 8:30am anyway! :beer:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

SoDak seems the place to go...


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

blhunter3 said:


> This whole spring and summer I have only seen 6 pheasants and 2 nests. And I drove around alot all summer. Hopefully there will be a huge reduction in NR's this year.


Where were you driving? I could drive around the badlands and find more pheasants then that. 
Maybe this will keep the NR's out of here, I highly doubt it. They can't read posted signs, I am sure they won't read a pheasant report. Oh SNAP!!


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

"Maybe this will keep the NR's out of here, I highly doubt it. They can't read posted signs, I am sure they won't read a pheasant report. Oh SNAP!!"

Wow!!! Is this really the way you guys feel about your fellow sportsmen?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> Is this really the way you guys feel about your fellow sportsmen?


 No.

Bird numbers are down severly. Good chance much corn will be standing into the winter. Very likely the cattails won't be worked down either. Lots of cover, not many birds, the die-hards will have a good season and casual hunters will do something else.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Nothing against NR's, or anyone who hunts hard for their game. But perhaps these negative reports will keep those hungover potshooters and roadhunters at home, or at least in South Dakota, the REAL pheasant capital!


----------



## brdhunt36 (Oct 24, 2004)

Low pheasants numbers mean we get to watch our dogs work the fields which makes hunting that more enjoyable, and for us guys that can could loose a few pounds heres our chance to do that. Good luck and lets see some pics


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I started hunting in 2002. It was one of the best autumns of my life, especially for pheasants (and walleye, perch and smallies post-hunt). Here's hoping the fall hunt will be as good as back then. Like Dick said, we should be counting our blessings!

And for me...October also marks a move back to pheasant country, I keep telling Gunnar, but I don't think he understands yet.


----------



## Springerguy (Sep 10, 2003)

I don't think we can attach pdf's here so I pasted the link to an article that I encourage everyone to read. A friend dropped this off at my desk yesterday and I was so impressed with the article I forwarded to a number of friends - and I'm not one to forward articles. I think it speaks volumes about what hunting really means to those of us that have a passion for the outdoors. Kudo's to Randy Kriel for writing a top-10 article of all time. I read magazines and articles constantly and put this on my top 10 list of stories.

http://gf.nd.gov/multimedia/ndoutdoors/ ... utlook.pdf


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Springerguy, thanks for that. We really never know how good we have it.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 12, 2009)

A few of the postings prompted me to sign up for this site. I grew up in ND - 18 yrs, now live in CO - 17 yrs. I, along with my brother (CO) and father (MN), come to ND for our 2 week upland game period every year. This would make all 3 of us "NR". We are lucky enough to have 15,000 of private farmland on which to hunt, but don't limit ourselves to it. ND has provided us with not only an abundance of birds, but great memories. Let me get to the point.

I understand ND has not seen the same economic hardship as others, but remember, hunting is about making money for the state. We have never complained about the license price, the fuel we burn, or the food and groceries we buy at the local towns - neither should any of you. Your state representatives recently voted against 3 x 5 day hunting periods. The 3 of us would have gladly made all 3 trips and spent even more money. In CO, 67% of the hunting is done by "NR" and we couldn't be happier. More money for the state and more money for hunting/conservation programs. The 3 of us keep very close track of pheasant populations in ND, SD, CO, and NE because this is where we hunt. We are also college educated and know how to read a "No Hunting" sign and would guess know the laws just as well if not better than many of you. Unfortunately the SW corner of ND will soon learn that by posting so tight, hunters will by-pass this area, and spend money elsewhere. I feel sorry for the ignorant posts by some of you - however, I understand this is a forum and all are entitled to opinions. With that being said, it is okay and often encouraged that you keep some to yourself. If you like, come on down to CO - we will gladly take your money in return for one of our animals.


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

Great post Pablo! My familiy used to make rediculous comments about "out-of-staters" blah, blah, blah. As you pointed out, NRs spend more money in our states and less time in our fields. BRING AS MANY AS YOU CAN FIND TO KS!!! KDWP will use the money to secure a hunting future for my home state and probably lease a few more acres of walk-in.......acres that I'm closer to than NRs are.

That being said, I've visited ND once and SD once. During both of those trips I witnessed some of the most unethical hunting practices I've ever been exposed to. In ND, we were hunting private land and a truck actaully drove through the field we were hunting with several guns blasting out the window. They guy shot several deer and had no intentions of picking any of them up. I do have birds in my own state, but I enjoy meeting new people. Everyone I met in ND I would feel fortunate to have as neighbors. Come to my state and I'll make you feel the same way. NRs are a good thing. A disrepectful idiot, no matter where he/she is from, is a bad thing!!

I told the gentlemen that invited me to hunt his land in ND that I'd rather come on a year that had fewer birds, so that I could watch my dog work the way I like to. There were too many (YES, TOO MANY) birds up there last year for my dogs. They didn't know what to do. We walked into a field and 200 birds fly out the other end. As we walked there were constantly birds flying out. We were in a small group so we couldn't hunt them effectively (or didn't know how). Either way, fewer birds is fine w/ me. I come for the change in scenery!


----------



## Old Guy (Sep 12, 2009)

I too am one of those @#$%#%% NR's that you don't want to see come to ND. I may be a bit different however. I own land in the central part of the state and pay quite a significant amount in taxes on that land. Here is what I get for my taxes (which I gladly pay):

1. Schools for my kids. Oh no I don't have any kids that go to ND schools
2. Police protection. Don't need it dont live in nd
3. Rural water. Nope don't have a house there.
4. Roads. Yup use them but I think most of that is paid in gas taxes from the fuel I buy in ND.

Now what is contributed to the economy by this NR hunter (in addition to my land taxes for which I recieve almost no services)?

1. Sales tax on gear I buy at Scheels or other hunting outfitter.
2. Dollars spent on food each day lets say $30.00 per day
3. Dollars spent on Fuel each day Lets also guess about $40.00
4. Dollars spent on Housing. Lets say $70.00 per day
5. Dollars spent on Adult Beverages. Lets say about $15.00 per day
This al totals up to $2,170.00 per year which you must triple at a minimum because my two sons also join me so lets round this to a figure that can be believable --lets go for $5,000.00 per year.

This amount does not reflect the money that 4 other friends of mine spend when they come to ND for waterfowl hunting (which I do not do) to hunt on my land and that of others where permission is requested in advance.

All this and almost no services provided by the community. Remember this is new money coming into your small communities not money that is generated by a business or manufacturing company.

My sons and hunting friends that participate in hunting on our land must agee to the following conditions:
Always get permission to hunt on private land
Never drive in a field except on a trail or existing harvesting path.
Do not exceed your limit
Do not waste the game
Pack it in Pack it out.
Be friendly to the locals
Give the landowner a gift (pre-cooked hams are greatly appreciated)
Help the landowner with some of his farm work after your hunting day ends.

Anyone that does not follow the above rules is quickly unvited to hunt on our land. So far we have not had to uninvite anyone.

Telling NR's to stay away from ND hunting is as short sighted as telling ND residents that they should not come to shop at the Mall of America. (yup I am a resident of Minnesota now but still have the incredible tug at my heart to return to ND)

the Old Guy


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Old Guy said:


> I too am one of those @#$%#%% NR's that you don't want to see come to ND. I may be a bit different however. I own land in the central part of the state and pay quite a significant amount in taxes on that land. Here is what I get for my taxes (which I gladly pay):
> 
> 1. Schools for my kids. Oh no I don't have any kids that go to ND schools
> 2. Police protection. Don't need it dont live in nd
> ...


Hey Old guy We the residents contribute 365 days a year and still pay taxes. Oh by the way I have paid for education 34 years and have yet to send a child to school in ND or any other state! I buy fuel almost every day, Pay rent every month, so I think the Non res. need to get of their high horses. OH by the way I moved back to ND and took a $40,000$ thats right forty THOUSAND dollar pay cut every year. Now get down from the horse.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Lets get back on topic here. If you want to gripe about Resident and NR take it to PM's. The issue has been discussed hundreds of times and always ends up locked, so just drop it.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

My gun is bigger than your gun. Agree get off it guys NR vs Resident is old news.

Let's talk about pheasants!


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

The pheasant hunting in 2000 was still good. The access was maybe even a little tougher than too, at least in the areas that I hunt.

Let's face it, we have been spoiled for the last few years. I have had Sunday mornings in December where I was home with my limit in time for church. Made the wife happy and the dog upset. So a guy may have to hunt all day, or maybe only get two roosters in the morning, who cares it still better than almost anything else you could be doing.

The nr-r wars are getting really old and frankly foolish. I hunt with nr's and I nr hunt. Residents have an advantage, we vote here, if you don't like the way things are going get in contact with your ND legislators.


----------



## backcountry800 (Sep 15, 2009)

Well, guess I will lose a few extra pounds this year with the extra walking and the pups will get more work!


----------



## xcleox (Oct 7, 2008)

None of your post had anything to do with the pheasant count so it was removed


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I said to take it to PM's if you want to discuss or argue about resident/nr. That went for everyone that posted before I said it and anyone after, anymore and it will be locked.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

things have changed over the years. my first trip to the "promise land"( i still call it that, with a big smile too!) occurred following the blizzards of 96/97. bird count could be any worse than that year's. it will still be better than wyoming pheasant hunting. where i hunt most of my pheasant there have been developments that came with the high population years. a marina was built, and cabins were made available. my quite little slice of heaven suddenly became an attraction. posted signs started to appear and the bountiful lakeside population of sharptails and the few hun coveys got pushed out quickly each year as swarms of hunters arrive. suddenly they had conveniences to attract them. gone are the days of staying in my camper during fall and winter without any one there but the man from baker, mt. whom i used to occasionally see.
it's a double edged sword. the marina is nice when you are cold and wet, and an occasional dart game with local friends is nice too. i even enjoy conversing with other hunters about their day. but i still miss the old days when the birds had to be pursued by the dog a little longer and there was the solitude after a good hunt. sometimes a lower bird count isn't all bad. i expect to see more people headed to south dakota instead this year. south dakota is just too commercial for me, i can't enjoy it or afford it. i am a part time school bus driver and don't have the cash. north dakota has become expensive as it is, fee hunting in so dak just doesn't excite me any way. as for me, in a month i will be visiting old friends and cherishing every bird north dakota shows me. whether it is geese over the decoys, sharptails on the wind, or that big brassy rooster lit by a golden sunrise. i still love the place, and always will, no matter what the bird numbers are.


----------



## Gonzo403 (Sep 23, 2009)

This is my second day on this site. Chris your postings and excellent information prompted me to become a member. Thank you. I read your how to hunt ducks in nodak article and watched the video. Very cool!!!

Now lets talk pheasants. I am coming to your state for the first time in my 40 yrs. I live in wisconsin where most of the pheasants we hunt are pen raised DNR birds. I go to a nearby state public hunting grounds,pay for an armband, walk into a field and maybe kick up less than a dozen birds or so.If I miss any of those birds the nearest path hunter will walk over to where that bird landed, kick it up, and pow I just did the work for him. (by the way most of those path hunters are from the state just to the south). I am going to the Harvey area and will be staying in wellsburg. I am coming for the ducks but I will buy the pheasant license if you can tell me I'll have it better than what i m used to.


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

I would not get my hopes up too much. Harvey is not a very good pheasant hunting spot. Not to say you might not run into a couple, but it is not a good area for them. Ducks are a different story. You should have a good hunt for them.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

wburns said:


> I would not get my hopes up too much. Harvey is not a very good pheasant hunting spot. Not to say you might not run into a couple, but it is not a good area for them. Ducks are a different story. You should have a good hunt for them.


Agree 100%


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Gonzo, that sounds exactly like pheasant hunting in my part of wyoming. i enjoyed it as teenager. but then i discovered REAL pheasant hunting in north dakota. i can never got back to pen raised planters. i looked at my hunting log entries of 2000, 2001 seasons and it really wasn't that bad. i hunt in the south west region. a poor year in north dakota really is not that bad. the only year that stands out as being real tough was 97. pick an area known for birds and you will be fine. can't vouch for Harvey, never hunted pheasants there. i have heard about the ducks though...


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Numbers are WAY down. I think the 60% that the game and fish reported is closer to 80-90%. I haven't been seeing any young birds, which is discouraging.

Any strong populations that are left are going to be sporadic and localized.


----------

